# 8 weeks to get ripped, HELP?



## Musclemanhoots (Apr 19, 2009)

I've given myself 8 weeks to get as lean as poss without the use of roids but might consider some fat burners but I'm mostly going to rely on diet and training.

My training is based on the teaching of my god Dorian yates. Hit training, low reps and heavy. It's done me well over the years and I have gained well. I currently weight just under 13 stone and I'm 5ft10. I'm not fat and have some good def but have never been really lean.

I train like so

Monday - Chest and tri's

Tuesday - Back and Bi's

Wednesday - rest

Thursday - Legs

Friday- Shoulders, rear delts and traps.

I do abs 3 time per week

So I'm thinking of changing it to my usual routine but every other day doing 40 mins of cardio one week then the next week doing super sets with 40 mins of cardio every other day.

I'm going to slowly reduce my calorie and carb intake but stuggling like mad. I'm so used to eating loads and I just feel hungry ALL THE TIME and binging on bread. I plan to cut carbs completely maybe three weeks before my dead line.

If any one can suggest any improvement to this please feel free, I welcome all advice.

Thanks


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

8 weeks to get ripped and you're thinking of tapering calories? Get them cut, get some green tea and man up over your hunger. Work out a diet and get it posted up here to keep you motivated.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

> If any one can suggest any improvement to this please feel free, I welcome all advice


Its hard for anyone to suggest anything, you havent gone into any detail about training or diet really.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Get you diet and training plan up fella


----------



## Musclemanhoots (Apr 19, 2009)

My usual routine is this -

Chest - Flat bench dumbell press 4 sets

Incline smith machine press 3 sets

Seated chest press machine (hammer grip) 2 sets

Incline dumbell or seated machine fly 2 sets

Triceps - V bar push downs 3 sets

EZ bar lying tri extensions 2 sets

Close grip bench press 2 sets

Rope push downs 2 sets

Back - Dumbell pull overs 3 sets

Underhand close grip pull downs 3 sets

Dumbell rows 3 sets

Wide grip seated machine row 2 sets

Dead lift 3 sets

Biceps - EZ bar wide grip curls 3 sets

Alternating dumbell curls 3 sets

EZ bar close grip curls 3 sets

Dumbell hammer curls 2 sets

Legs - Smith machine squats 5 to 6 sets. (I like to get really warmed up on squats, old knee injury)

Seated leg press 3 sets

Leg extensions 3 set

Seated leg curls 3 sets

Seated calf machine 4 sets

Shoulders - Smith machine press 4 sets

Shoulder press machine hammer grip 3 sets

Side raises 4 sets

Front raise 2 sets

Reverse seated fly machine 3 sets

Reverse dumbell fly 2 sets

Dumbell shrugs 4 sets

Barbell shrugs 3 sets


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

No carbs, morning fasted cardio every day, 10-15 minutes fairly high intensity cardio after workout and 150mg of prop EOD and some winstrol


----------



## Musclemanhoots (Apr 19, 2009)

ok here goes. I have a very active job repairing pallets.

Late shift

8.30 Breakfast - protein shake (impact whey, unflavoured), multi vit and porridge sweetened with splenda.

10.30 - Train

Post workout - Protein shake

12.30 Lunch - Chicken or tuna salad

4.00 Break - Granola bar

6.00 Break - Tuna and extra light mayo sandwich (Whole tin and two slices of bread, usually white) and a low fat yogurt (muller light or weight watchers) I might switch this and my 12.30 meal around

8.00 Break - banana

10.30 Apple and maybe a protein shake.

Early shift.

4.45 Breakfast - Protein shake with water, shredded wheat or porridge with 1% milk and multi vit

8.00 Break - Granola bar

10.00 Break - Tuna salad

12.00 break - Banana

2.30 -Apple

3.30 - Protein shake

4.30 - Train

5.30 - Protein Shake

6.30 Dinner - Prawn or chicked sttir fry (fry lite)


----------



## Musclemanhoots (Apr 19, 2009)

150mg of prop EOD

I've never done the gear so I don't really know what this is.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Put it this way, if you've only got 8 weeks, your diet is way more important than your training. Any idea of what your maintenance calories are, what are the cals and macros of the above?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> No carbs, morning fasted cardio every day, 10-15 minutes fairly high intensity cardio after workout and 150mg of prop EOD and some winstrol


do you have to inject this? and is it legal?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

HJL said:


> do you have to inject this? and is it legal?


Is this a serious question?


----------

